# Speedometer works, odometer doesn't?



## ajasys (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep, I'm a newbie - 1st post.

96 SE w/manual trans; the speedometer works, but the odometer doesn't. Dealer metioned "speed sensor", so I tried searching online and found this forum.  

Is it likely to be the speed sensor?
If so, how difficult/expensive to replace?
If not, then what is causing this?

'Tanks, all.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here this will give you an Idea if that is your problem or not. Try searching the forum for your problem.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

dude if your speedometer works and the odomater doesn't then your lucky in my opinion, but the vss controls both so maybe the ecu. Is the check engine light on? 
If you want to replace it (vss)call the dealer on prices or a junkyard first. Installiation is simple and it is located on the top of the tranny.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

I actually have the same problem in my '96 SE-R. The Speedo works but the Odo doesn't.

It's been like this for about 8 or 9 months now. I can see how people would think this is cool... but in reality. It's a major PITA. Since I have no plans on selling the car... and I know it has around 115k+k on it. (the odo stoped at 102k) it doesn't help me even if I wanted to cheat someone when selling the car. Having no odo makes it impossible to be accurate with Oil changes (I have to basically guess), and I have no clue how far I've driven when I go on an extended trip. 

Has anyone had this problem and actually fixed it?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you're cluster is jacked. you probably reset it while the car was moving. the speed sensor is fine. only fix is to get new cluster.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I have the same problem in my '96 se. The odometer just stopped working one day. Every once in a while it will kick back on for a couple of miles then go off again. It seemed to have started happening when i tripped it after filling up with gas. After that I now have no idea how far i have gone on a tank of gas and my car is stuck at 65k miles.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

SPEEDO CLUSTER is f*cked. replace it


----------

